

"The World Is Hers" - the curious phenomenon of Vocaloids - gwern
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/feature/2011-07-15

======
gwern
Wikipedia background:
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Vocaloid>

Hundreds of Vocaloid videos and other material (since we all like our social
news sites): <http://www.reddit.com/r/Vocaloid/>

